# Datsun 521 swap



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

hey 

I have a datsun 521 and i have already swaped in a L18 motor but i was thinking about put a ka24 in it. But i having troubles finding info. I have seached google and found next to nothin. I have heard of it being done. If anyone could give me some help that would be great. thanks 

steve


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

If your doing it yourself plan on spending a lot of time on the wiring. It will fit it has been done. Are you sure you just don't want to put a L20B in there instead. Or maybe even a buick V6 thats been done a lot.

There are shops out there that will do it, but it will cost ya about 5 grand give or take.


----------



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

nizmo559 said:


> If your doing it yourself plan on spending a lot of time on the wiring. It will fit it has been done. Are you sure you just don't want to put a L20B in there instead. Or maybe even a buick V6 thats been done a lot.
> 
> There are shops out there that will do it, but it will cost ya about 5 grand give or take.


Well when i got my truck there was little wiring to work with, it was all rip to shreads up to the fuse box. But i pieced it together with a wiring harness from a 610 and my motor's out of a 610 so everything went together great and it runs great. So wiring is not a problem. I am also a mechanic, I am on my first year of apprentiship so i know what i am doing when it comes to mechanic, and i also have the tools and a shop. But i didnt know about buick V6's so thanks for the info.

steve


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Cool then yea if your willing to spend the time on that your ready to go. Find yourself a cheap donor vehicle at the yard. 

Check out this website there is a guy on there putting in the single cam KA. It's called nwde or north west datsun enthusiasts. There is a truck section with a bunch of guys have old 521's, 620's and even some other one's nobody has ever heard of. They also have a 510, roadster section. Lots of knowledge there.


----------



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

Cool thanks i will check it out. Ya i have spent so much time on my truck already, but i love working on it, so a bigger project will be even better.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Those are bad ass little trucks. I have a 73 620 myself. All stock though since I have been messing with my 510.


----------



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

Ya they are cool trucks. It was funny when i found mine, me and my dad we looking at this 50 gmc and we were going to take the tranny out and put it in my dads 49 gmc, then i saw this datsun sitting there and i was like wow thats a cool truck and then i went and started looking at it and it had no hood on it and one door was open and it had been sitting under this tree for 20 years but was still in really good shape, so i ask the guy i could take it off his hands and he said if you really want it, so i ended up working one day of work for the guy and i got my truck and now it's turned in to something really good and the guy i got it from was the first owner and says it looks just ask good as when it was new. If i can get some more recent pics i will post them, i only have some from before primer if i can find them.


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

Yea post em up dude.


----------



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

here's a link to the pic's i dont know how to work the "insert image thing"
this was before primer.

http://www.intencity.cc/forum/viewtopic.php?p=27977&highlight=#27977


----------



## mklotz70 (Apr 23, 2005)

nismo is right...there's some great info on the nwde.org site

You can search for a guy that goes by Icehouse. Search his posts. I'm pretty sure he's doing a Ka swap, but I think it's in a 510. Oh...Pac. Coast is doing a Ka swap as well.

I'm on a handful of datsun truck forums and that's definitely the most active.

Mike


----------



## datsun_521 (Oct 20, 2005)

Hey

Thanks for the help everyone i have got a reply from pac. coast521.

steve


----------

